# My goat needs treats.



## Echo Keele (Apr 11, 2021)

_Hello, I am a 4-H student and I am attempting to invest in good market goat treats, my goat is picky and does not like everything. Any Recommendations? Thanks. 👍_


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried different fruits and vegetables?


----------



## Echo Keele (Apr 11, 2021)

_No, I haven't, which fruits and vegetables are good for them? _


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m a 4-Her also. I don’t give my goats a lot of treats but I know my goats LOVE peanut butter. So I try to incorporate garlic, copper, and other meds into little peanut butter balls. Still perfecting the recipe though, and I’m trying to make them less gummy. 
As far as fruits and vegetables, you can try nearly everything. There are some that isn’t good, but Apples, Pears, celery, tomatoes, and bananas are just a few that mine like.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My goats like several different kinds of breakfast cereal. I buy the cheap brands in the bulk cereal aisle. If they don't like it, I can eat it for breakfast.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Plain animals crackers.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Whole salted peanuts in the shell, oyster crackers, fig newton cookies, animal crackers (but don't tell the grand children I'm giving the goats their treats) carrots, collards, kale, bananas, apples, sweet potato sliced, watermelon, pumpkin, acorn and butternut squash sliced and apples.


----------

